# Stuffed Pork Loin (Apple)



## Bearcarver (Sep 18, 2013)

*Stuffed Pork Loin *(Apple)

I've seen a few of these, and always wanted to try one, so I finally went for it !!
I got hold of a couple pieces of Pork Loin, about one foot long each ($1.79 LB)

*First Day (Prepping)*
I filleted them with the small fish fillet knife in my kit. I found that even though I'm pretty good at filleting a fish, or something round, getting around corners like you have in a loin is different. I played it safe & didn't make it too thin, so as not to get any slice-thrus.

Then I spread Apple Pie filling on both pieces, and rolled them, and tied each one in 5 places.

Then coated with mustard and rub, wrapped with plastic wrap, and put in the fridge overnight.

*The next day (Smoking):*
11:30--------------I preheated my MES 40 to 220*, and lit my AMNPS (50/50 Hickory/Apple).
12:00---------------Put meat on 2nd rack from top, and AMNPS on bottom bars.
4:30-----------------Meat IT ranged from 146* to 151* (Cut heat back to 100*)
5:00-----------------Pulled both Pieces. IT ranged from 149* to 153*.

Slice, plate, add sides, and eat.

Thanks for looking,

Bear



Two Pork Loin Halves ($1.79 a pound)
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0154.jpg.html


Get out my little filleting kit:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0151.jpg.html


Closer Look:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0149.jpg.html


Filleted & Apple Filling added:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0155.jpg.html


Stuffed, Rolled, Rubbed, Wrapped, and Refrigerated over night:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0159.jpg.html


Ready to smoke:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0162.jpg.html


In the MES 40.
Had to put some cardboard up to block the wind:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0164.jpg.html


Got my Magical AMNPS going good:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0168.jpg.html


Fresh out of smoker:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0170.jpg.html


First slices for Me & Mrs Bear:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0171.jpg.html


Bear's Supper:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0174.jpg.html


Close-up:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0175.jpg.html


The rest of the slices:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0177.jpg.html


7 more pairs going into the freezer for future meals for Me & the Missus:

Also we ate 6 slices in 3 meals, and gave 3 slices to our Son.
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0179.jpg.html


----------



## humdinger (Sep 18, 2013)

Yum. Great idea using the pie filling. I might try one apple and one peach if I ever get around to doing this. Nice job bear.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 18, 2013)

Good looking food.

I will have to try this.


----------



## redneck69 (Sep 18, 2013)

looks good as always Bear....i did one of these a few months back along with some other goodies for the 4th


----------



## justcuzz (Sep 18, 2013)

Looks great! What rub did you use?  Will have to try this as soon as we dry out from the flooding. We are still on boil water to use.:bravo:


----------



## daveomak (Sep 18, 2013)

Nice job Bear.....  Excellent idea on using the filling...    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






....


----------



## chef willie (Sep 18, 2013)

Nice job on the tuck & roll there Bear. Beautiful color, looks nice & juicy (always an issue with loins) and a good thick cut. Taters & gravy always a hit here and I'm happy to see you with some green on the plate...LOL.....good job......Willie


----------



## dr k (Sep 18, 2013)

Looks delicious!  I'm going to try this and reserve some of the liquid pie filling for a glaze at the end.

-Kurt


----------



## dewboy (Sep 18, 2013)

I have never done it exactly that way but looks great. I have used a steel and made a hole in the center of the loin and then stuffed it with dried apricots  and have also used fresh jalapenos (just trimmed off the stem and shoved them in the loin. Both ways turned out great and have served both at a cook out and the folks were divided about 50-50 as to which they preferred. Great job filleting the loin. I have never tried that trick but will store it away and give it a try some day.........dewboy


----------



## smoking b (Sep 18, 2013)

Nice looking loin Bear  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    I wouldn't shy away from it!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 18, 2013)

Looks Great as usual Bear! Add some homemade kraut to that and I be in heaven!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 18, 2013)

Humdinger said:


> Yum. Great idea using the pie filling. I might try one apple and one peach if I ever get around to doing this. Nice job bear.


Thanks HD !!

Bear


c farmer said:


> Good looking food.
> 
> I will have to try this.


Thank You farmer!!

Bear


redneck69 said:


> looks good as always Bear....i did one of these a few months back along with some other goodies for the 4th


Thanks Redneck!!

I think yours was one of the ones that inspired me!

Bear


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 18, 2013)

Looks great and sounds great! Probably better with the pie filling than with applesauce.


----------



## bandman45 (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks Bear for this fantastic idea!  Will be stopping at the store this afternoon to pick up a couple of loins w/fruit filling for tomorrow's project.  I've done stuffed loins w/homemade chorizo and fresh fruit salsa (lots of work) and always enjoyed them.  I like your ideas and this looks like easy prep and I like easy prep with full flavors :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 18, 2013)

justcuzz said:


> Looks great! What rub did you use? Will have to try this as soon as we dry out from the flooding. We are still on boil water to use.


Thanks Cuzz!!

I get the rub from a Buddy of mine.

Got to be a pain boiling your water. Glad you made it through in one piece!!

Bear


DaveOmak said:


> Nice job Bear.....  Excellent idea on using the filling...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave!!

Bear


Chef Willie said:


> Nice job on the tuck & roll there Bear. Beautiful color, looks nice & juicy (always an issue with loins) and a good thick cut. Taters & gravy always a hit here and I'm happy to see you with some green on the plate...LOL.....good job......Willie


Thanks Willie!!

Yup---Really tender & moist.

Mashed with gravy first night----French fries with gravy second nigh------Mashed with butter third night. I love 'em all.

LOL----I always have green, but sometimes there isn't room on the first plate.

Bear


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 18, 2013)

That looks soooo good.  Would be great for a Fall meal.....I would add sweet taters and/or turnip greens and some corn bread!

Made me drool!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kat


----------



## teeznuts (Sep 18, 2013)

Looks awesome! Shouldn't "close up" read "bear view" instead? Either way I'm adding to my to do soon list.


----------



## disco (Sep 18, 2013)

As usual, you are an innovator, Bear. Also the Qview and instructions are great.

Sadly, now there is on more thing on my to do list!







Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 19, 2013)

Dr K said:


> Looks delicious!  I'm going to try this and reserve some of the liquid pie filling for a glaze at the end.
> 
> -Kurt


Thanks Kurt !!!

Sounds like a good idea!!

Bear


dewboy said:


> I have never done it exactly that way but looks great. I have used a steel and made a hole in the center of the loin and then stuffed it with dried apricots  and have also used fresh jalapenos (just trimmed off the stem and shoved them in the loin. Both ways turned out great and have served both at a cook out and the folks were divided about 50-50 as to which they preferred. Great job filleting the loin. I have never tried that trick but will store it away and give it a try some day.........dewboy


Thank You Dewboy!!

Bear


Smoking B said:


> Nice looking loin Bear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You B !!

Bear


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks Great as usual Bear! Add some homemade kraut to that and I be in heaven!


Thanks Case!!!

Bear


----------



## foamheart (Sep 19, 2013)

Looks good, sounds pretty dang tastee........You inspire, I am now thinking what a rolled up loin with home made apple butter would be like. Gonna put that on my list, I just did 4 whole loins, its time for something else...... but apple butter. Hmmmmmm........

Lookin Good Senor~Bear!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Sep 19, 2013)

That looks awesome Bear!

Thanks for sharing.

Bill


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 20, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> Looks great and sounds great! Probably better with the pie filling than with applesauce.


Thanks Todd !!

I thought about Apple Sauce, but I figured when it gets hot, it will get runny, and run out the ends.

Bear


Bandman45 said:


> Thanks Bear for this fantastic idea!  Will be stopping at the store this afternoon to pick up a couple of loins w/fruit filling for tomorrow's project.  I've done stuffed loins w/homemade chorizo and fresh fruit salsa (lots of work) and always enjoyed them.  I like your ideas and this looks like easy prep and I like easy prep with full flavors :)


Thanks BM !!!

I think you'll find most of my smokes are "easy prep".
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


KathrynN said:


> That looks soooo good.  Would be great for a Fall meal.....I would add sweet taters and/or turnip greens and some corn bread!
> 
> Made me drool!
> 
> ...


Thank You Kat !!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 20, 2013)

teeznuts said:


> Looks awesome! Shouldn't "close up" read "bear view" instead? Either way I'm adding to my to do soon list.


Thanks Teez!!!

No longer allowed.

Bear


Disco said:


> As usual, you are an innovator, Bear. Also the Qview and instructions are great.
> 
> Sadly, now there is on more thing on my to do list!
> 
> ...


Thank You Disco!!

Bear


Foamheart said:


> Looks good, sounds pretty dang tastee........You inspire, I am now thinking what a rolled up loin with home made apple butter would be like. Gonna put that on my list, I just did 4 whole loins, its time for something else...... but apple butter. Hmmmmmm........
> 
> Lookin Good Senor~Bear!


Thanks Foamy!!

I thought about Apple Sauce & Apple Butter, but I'm thinking it would get thinner when hot, and run out the ends.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 20, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> That looks awesome Bear!
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Bill


Thank You Much, Bill !!

Bear


----------



## foamheart (Sep 20, 2013)

> I thought about Apple Sauce & Apple Butter, but I'm thinking it would get thinner when hot, and run out the ends.
> 
> Bear


Self basting! LOL


----------



## mbarys (Sep 21, 2013)

Looks great Bear. Going to try this tomorrow!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 21, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Self basting! LOL


LOL---Yeah, but the bottom of my smoker doesn't need basting.

I think next time I'll make them a little smaller so they'll fit on a wire rack inside my foil pans (9" X 11").

Bear


mbarys said:


> Looks great Bear. Going to try this tomorrow!


Great---Let us know how it comes out!!

And Thanks,

Bear


----------



## rondar (Sep 21, 2013)

Good idea I've injected apple sauce in pork loin it didn't seem like it was enough.I'm gonna try this next rime.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 22, 2013)

Rondar said:


> Good idea I've injected apple sauce in pork loin it didn't seem like it was enough.I'm gonna try this next rime.


Thanks !!

Let us know how you like it !!

Bear


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 22, 2013)

Was this sweet with the pie filling?  That would have been my concern, but it looks like it turned out fantastic.  May have to try this with peach over some of Todd's peach pellets.

Also curious what the point of turning the smoker back to 100* for the last half an hour was?


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 22, 2013)

And like someone said before, the instructions being laid out was awesome... +1


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Sep 22, 2013)

Apples and pork is always a great combination.  Looked delicious - thanks for the photos and recipe.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 22, 2013)

bgosnell151 said:


> Was this sweet with the pie filling? That would have been my concern, but it looks like it turned out fantastic. May have to try this with peach over some of Todd's peach pellets.
> 
> Also curious what the point of turning the smoker back to 100* for the last half an hour was?


The Pork was not sweet at all. Our Son was worried about that, because he doesn't like anything sweet, including the BBQ sauce Mrs Bear makes.

I'm not picky---I like Mrs Bear's BBQ sauce & the Spicy BBQ sauce our Son makes. Everybody here loved this stuffed Pork loin.

Sometimes instead of removing something from the smoker, covering it in foil & towels, and putting it in a cooler, I just cover it in foil, cut the heat back to 100*, and leave it in my MES 40 until it's time to eat. I also open the door to let the heat get down below what the meat temp is. The meat stops cooking and it can't tell where it is. I guess maybe it thinks it's in the cooler. LOL

Bear


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 22, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> The Pork was not sweet at all. Our Son was worried about that, because he doesn't like anything sweet, including the BBQ sauce Mrs Bear makes.
> I'm not picky---I like Mrs Bear's BBQ sauce & the Spicy BBQ sauce our Son makes. Everybody here loved this stuffed Pork loin.
> 
> Sometimes instead of removing something from the smoker, covering it in foil & towels, and putting it in a cooler, I just cover it in foil, cut the heat back to 100*, and leave it in my MES 40 until it's time to eat. I also open the door to let the heat get down below what the meat temp is. The meat stops cooking and it can't tell where it is. I guess maybe it thinks it's in the cooler. LOL
> ...


Thanks Bear... much appreciated.  Picking one up today.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 23, 2013)

bgosnell151 said:


> And like someone said before, the instructions being laid out was awesome... +1


Thank You!!

Bear


Tucson BBQ Fan said:


> Apples and pork is always a great combination.  Looked delicious - thanks for the photos and recipe.


Thanks Dave!!

Bear


----------



## turnandburn (Sep 23, 2013)

looks great as always bear! and i was just telling my friends this past friday about wanting to stuff a loin with apples on friday, but i needed to find someone on the forum whos done it...lol. shoulda known there would be a step by step by bear floating around in here. lol. was also thinking about using canned apple filling since i just so happened to have a can lyin around the pantry from our daddy/daughter empanada bake.lol. thanks bud.


----------



## jlthieman (Sep 23, 2013)

looks delicious. I see pork tenderloins are on sale where i'm at im gonna give it a whirl this weekend


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 23, 2013)

jlthieman said:


> looks delicious. I see pork tenderloins are on sale where i'm at im gonna give it a whirl this weekend


Thank You Much!!

I would think Pork Tenderloins would be a little small for stuffing. Go with Pork Loins---Much bigger.

Bear


----------



## kettleq (Sep 23, 2013)

Oh yeah!!! I'm all over this like a fat kid on cake this weekend!!!


----------



## jlthieman (Sep 23, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Much!!
> 
> I would think Pork Tenderloins would be a little small for stuffing. Go with Pork Loins---Much bigger.
> 
> Bear


Yeah, thats what I meant. I'm kind of new to this but what is the difference in using the AMNES vs the wood chips? I also have a MES 40, havent had any problems with it yet, but if i can improve it I will.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 23, 2013)

jlthieman said:


> Yeah, thats what I meant. I'm kind of new to this but what is the difference in using the AMNES vs the wood chips? I also have a MES 40, havent had any problems with it yet, but if i can improve it I will.


An AMNPS burns pellets or sawdust. I use only pellets in mine, because I also have an AMNS that burns sawdust perfectly. Some people can get the smoke they want from their MES, however it is humanly impossible to get up to 11 hours of perfect, constant, consistent smoke from an MES. An AMNPS can do that. With an MES you'll get at best a cycling of Too much smoke, Good smoke, and Not enough smoke. It's not a fault with MES, it's just the nature of the beast. No electric smoker can produce continuous smoke as perfectly as the AMNPS, without touching it once lit properly.

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 23, 2013)

That looks like a good bunch of meat...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 23, 2013)

TurnandBurn said:


> looks great as always bear! and i was just telling my friends this past friday about wanting to stuff a loin with apples on friday, but i needed to find someone on the forum whos done it...lol. shoulda known there would be a step by step by bear floating around in here. lol. was also thinking about using canned apple filling since i just so happened to have a can lyin around the pantry from our daddy/daughter empanada bake.lol. thanks bud.


Thank You T&B !!!

I'm always glad when one of my Step by Steps comes in handy.

Bear


----------



## miamirick (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey Bear,  I sure hope you saved a piece for killer! she is so excited i can't control her













DSC01802.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Sep 23, 2013


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 24, 2013)

miamirick said:


> Hey Bear,  I sure hope you saved a piece for killer! she is so excited i can't control her


LOL---Good to know she's still as rowdy as ever!!!

I showed her pic to Mrs Bear, and she gave her usual "AAAaaaaaawwwwww".

Bear


----------



## roller (Sep 25, 2013)

Looks great Bear !!!   :-)


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 27, 2013)

So pulled my loin out of the freezer and into the fridge.  It has, what seems to me, as a pretty big fat cap on it.  Should that be trimmed?  Thanks and can post pic of it if needed.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 27, 2013)

Roller said:


> Looks great Bear !!! :-)


Thank You Roller!!!

Bear


bgosnell151 said:


> So pulled my loin out of the freezer and into the fridge. It has, what seems to me, as a pretty big fat cap on it. Should that be trimmed? Thanks and can post pic of it if needed.


I don't remove it, but many people do. If there is much of a fat cap, I would cut a diamond grid pattern into the meat, before the rub. Then if I didn't want to eat it, I'd cut it off at the table. But that's Me.

Bear


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 27, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Roller!!!
> 
> Bear
> 
> ...



Again... many thanks sir.


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 28, 2013)

This is a complete newbie question, but what do you tie the meat with?


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 29, 2013)

bgosnell151 said:


> This is a complete newbie question, but what do you tie the meat with?


Butcher' twine.


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 29, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> Butcher' twine.



Thanks... having a hard time finding it.  Will it be OK if I don't use it?  I have it rolled pretty tight.  If it is needed, can I use skewers instead?


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 29, 2013)

You are trying to hold it together so the filling doesn't fall out. Tying is better but you can probably do something with skewers.


----------



## foamheart (Sep 29, 2013)

Go to Ace Hardware and tell 'em you want a spool or roll of cotton twine/string.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 29, 2013)

bgosnell151 said:


> This is a complete newbie question, but what do you tie the meat with?


You're already getting good answers, but yes, butcher twine. I didn't have any either, so I told Mrs Bear to pick some up at the grocery store. They didn't have any, so she asked one of the meat cutters there. The guy gave her a handful of it, and it was just enough for my two rolls.

I guess you could hold it together other ways, but I would check butcher shops, grocery stores, or kitchen supply places.

Our kitchen supply place sells it for 2 pounds @ about $9.

Bear


----------



## kettleq (Sep 29, 2013)

I just HAD TO,JUST HAD TO try this!!!!!  In the smoker right now!!!!













image.jpg



__ kettleq
__ Sep 29, 2013


















image.jpg



__ kettleq
__ Sep 29, 2013


----------



## foamheart (Sep 29, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> I told Mrs Bear to pick some up at the grocery store. They didn't have any, so she asked one of the meat cutters there. The guy gave her a handful of it, and it was just enough for my two rolls.
> 
> Bear


Yes sir, she spoils ya! LOL


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 29, 2013)

Mine is on too.  Not feeling ultra confident as I had to go with a make shift way of keeping it closed .  Fingers crossed!!!













20130929_135522.jpg



__ bgosnell151
__ Sep 29, 2013


----------



## kettleq (Sep 29, 2013)

bgosnell151
I've had to use the oltrusty toothpick/skewer for a lot of different things, you'll be ok!!!


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 29, 2013)

20130929_154922.jpg



__ bgosnell151
__ Sep 29, 2013





Not quite QView
And my little man swinging on his swings keepin me company












20130929_154524.jpg



__ bgosnell151
__ Sep 29, 2013


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 29, 2013)

The cook is going faster than expected.  IT is at 135 already.  Was hoping for a 4.5-5 hour smoke.  If I turn it down, will the pork dry out?


----------



## kettleq (Sep 29, 2013)

Mine went on at 1220pm  it now 4ock I'm at 145 I thought it would take longer also


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 29, 2013)

Mine must be smaller than I thought.  Put it on at 1:30 and at 142* right now.  How long is too long for it's nap?  It was 1/2 of a loin.


----------



## kettleq (Sep 29, 2013)

I took mine off  at 150* and wrapped it so the wife and I could finish everything else.


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 29, 2013)

146 and removed for its nap.  I was going to take it to 150, but I still think it would have been done too early.  Put it in a cooler double wrapped in foil and double wrapped in towels.  

Would an hour in there be a bad thing?


----------



## kettleq (Sep 29, 2013)

image.jpg



__ kettleq
__ Sep 29, 2013


















image.jpg



__ kettleq
__ Sep 29, 2013


















image.jpg



__ kettleq
__ Sep 29, 2013






Before it took a nap!!
Dinner!!
Lunch for work tomorrow !!!


----------



## kettleq (Sep 29, 2013)

image.jpg



__ kettleq
__ Sep 29, 2013


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 29, 2013)

20130929_174219.jpg



__ bgosnell151
__ Sep 29, 2013






And mine pre nap.


----------



## kettleq (Sep 29, 2013)

kettleQ said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 29, 2013)

kettleQ said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great... will post more of mine once I slice it.


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 29, 2013)

And the money shot... turned out great.  The apple pie filling definitely did not make it too sweet.













20130929_193831.jpg



__ bgosnell151
__ Sep 29, 2013


















20130929_193842.jpg



__ bgosnell151
__ Sep 29, 2013


----------



## kettleq (Sep 29, 2013)

That's looks Awsome !!!!


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 29, 2013)

It was really good.  Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 30, 2013)

Kettle & Brad,

Everything looks mighty tasty!!! I'll bet it was Great !!!

Sorry I wasn't here to answer your questions, but it looks like all came out Super!!

Looks like we all have to practice our Loin Filleting (Me included). If we could get the meat thinner, it would be more of an "Apple Swirl" instead of all the Apple in the center. I know I had trouble doing it, because I was so worried about cutting through, causing blowouts. Meanwhile, I'm sure they all taste Awesome!!!

Thanks Guys,

Bear


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 30, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Kettle & Brad,
> 
> Everything looks mighty tasty!!! I'll bet it was Great !!!
> 
> ...


don't worry... I practiced on my thumb... got it filleted pretty thin.  ;)


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 30, 2013)

bgosnell151 said:


> don't worry... I practiced on my thumb... got it filleted pretty thin.  ;)


OOOOPS!!!!

Easy on those thumbs----You only got 2 !!

Bear


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 30, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> OOOOPS!!!!
> 
> Easy on those thumbs----You only got 2 !!
> 
> Bear


I duct taped it back on, no worries!!!   Just Kidding... it really wasn't that bad.


----------



## foamheart (Sep 30, 2013)

If you had duct tape why'd ya need butcher's twine?


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 30, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> If you had duct tape why'd ya need butcher's twine?


touche


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Sep 30, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> If you had duct tape why'd ya need butcher's twine?


It is really hard to get much smoke flavor to penetrate duct tape.


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 30, 2013)

this thread has taken an unexpected turn... hahahaha


----------



## bgosnell151 (Jun 24, 2014)

Looking for a rub with no pepper and very little to no garlic in it for this.  Anyone have any good ideas.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2014)

bgosnell151 said:


> Looking for a rub with no pepper and very little to no garlic in it for this. Anyone have any good ideas.


I used one from McCormick's that fits that bill real good.

Bear


----------



## diverboss (Dec 17, 2015)

looks great, Bear I used dehydrated apricots and apples.  Will try the filling next time

Skipper


----------



## diverboss (Dec 17, 2015)

I try to use applewood rub. works great


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 17, 2015)

diverboss said:


> I try to use applewood rub. works great


I never tried that, but I'd bet it's Awesome!!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Dec 17, 2015)

That's a good one. I love Pork and Apples. I'm like Foam, that gets me thinking of all kinds of possibilities ?   Those Really

Look Great, I know they were good, great plate pic








Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 18, 2015)

gary s said:


> That's a good one. I love Pork and Apples. I'm like Foam, that gets me thinking of all kinds of possibilities ?   Those Really
> 
> Look Great, I know they were good, great plate pic
> 
> ...


Thank You Gary!!

Yup---Apples go great with Pork!!  Even the Pigs love them!!

And Thanks for the Point !!

Bear


----------

